# للبيع / شاحنه مان 18.410 موديل 2003



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

مرحباً

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنه مان 18.410 

موديل 2003

رقم العرض : 122131

المسافه المقطوعه : 995830 km

القوه : 410 حصان

جير بوكس : يدوي

قود ديزل

اورو : 3

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

سوست امامي منافيخ خلفي 

السعر 

115ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 






















​


----------

